# Ways to lift up a down goat



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

First off, I don’t have an emergency, but I am doing the what-if...
I had a doe with bloat recently and realized that it is very hard to move a 100 pound animal that doesn’t want to move. In our case she could still get up, but what if she couldn’t?
We have been talking and reading, thinking about slings and pulleys, to find out, pulley systems are complicated and the goat might be down nowhere near the emergency setup.
Who has had the situation of a goat down, maybe even in a tight corner and managed to get her up, and how exactly did you do it?
We do have a sliding transfer sheet for moving people, we thought that would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Calf slings work well. Get it under the goat then a person per side. 

They also can be used to hold the goat up by suspending from a beam.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I know what you mean! And it is VERY hard to move a downed goat that doesn't want to or can't get up. Years ago I had a buck go down, I put him in the back of my little trailer that I pull behind my quad to move him and even that almost killed me. I learned something pretty handy with him though with this sling https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/large-weigh-sling?criteria=Sling
It was IMPOSSIBLE to lift him up using those top rings since I was trying to lift all of 300 pounds all at once without a tractor or hoist. But those lower rings I could lift the front half and then the back half and back and forth until I got him up. I needed 2 things to tie it off to for the front and the back and it was a pain but I eventually got him up and on his feet. And I really like that sling because it has the strap in the front and back to keep the animal from sliding out of the sling while I was doing that. 
But to actually move the animal or to sling it where it's at, I have a idea. I'm sorry if I confuse you, my husband gets annoyed when I try to explain my "inventions", I don't explain things well. I got the idea after having a downed cow this summer and no tractor to lift her and I used this thing my dad brought home to get her up every day. I'll show this picture first so you might understand what I'm saying better but this was a super super sick cow! She was NOT in this condition before she got sick









But I want to make basically a wooden frame with wheels on the corners. On the top have a boards (since I can't weld) going across. That way I can use the same idea as I explained with the buck and get them up on their feet and tied off to the boards. The wheels that way I can roll it over to the goat and if need be push it and the goat to shelter. Hopefully you get what I'm saying lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks so much for the detailed answer @AndersonRanch ! This helps a lot!
I can see what you are talking about.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’ve used ratcheting straps slung over a beam before. I just padded them with rolled towels. It worked but I don’t think I’d use it daily without a sling in the middle to support the midsection better.

I’ve also used a come-along with a sling over the top of a swing set years ago for a sick colt.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks ladies!
I will look at it with my partner in crime tonight (the builder/inventer/safety officer), so we can make a plan. Out of all your suggestions I am sure we can rig something up. She is planning on practicing with us being the goats (as the goats wouldn’t let us).


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> She is planning on practicing with us being the goats (as the goats wouldn't let us).


Oh that's going to be a hoot. :haha: Good luck channeling your inner goat. (thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I want pictures lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I want to see the pic of the halter on..and being hoisted. Lol lol be sure and bleet! :funnytech:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The cow breeders here use a sling a 2x4 to lift and weigh calves. I've helped the neighbor weigh 130+ pound calves but I don't think I could've done it on my own.

Put a hook in the long 2x4 and attack the sling. Wedge one end of the board in the ground then lift the other end until the calf/goat is up/off the ground.

Here is an awesome illustration for clarification and your amusement at my artistic ability 










What I do like about this is that you usually have all the needed equipment laying around. Even if you use a folded blanket for a sling.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CBPitts said:


> The cow breeders here use a sling a 2x4 to lift and weigh calves. I've helped the neighbor weigh 130+ pound calves but I don't think I could've done it on my own.
> 
> Put a hook in the long 2x4 and attack the sling. Wedge one end of the board in the ground then lift the other end until the calf/goat is up/off the ground.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Very good drawing and description! I lkie it!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

http://chickenmashfarms.blogspot.com/2014/03/make-your-own-goat-sling.html

https://edenhills.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/goat-physical-therapy/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

To move a down goat from one place to another..make a sling from a large towel by sliding under the goat and stretch it wide on the belly...lift all four corners at once...a helper makes this easier for large goats. Close the 4 corners over the goats back to help with balance.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> To move a down goat from one place to another..make a sling from a large towel by sliding under the goat and stretch it wide on the belly...lift all four corners at once...a helper makes this easier for large goats. Close the 4 corners over the goats back to help with balance.


:up:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for those suggestions @21goaties and @happybleats !


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We got it rigged up.








I had this great idea to attach a luggage scale to it and weigh a goat that needed deworming...








The scale went up to 77 pounds. 








The hoist worked, but my brain couldn't figure out why the scale only went to 15 lbs. :shrug: (I figured it out later... 77+15... I'm only a dummy SOME times)
Ok, I said, lets try another goat. Well, the next goat weighs about 100 lbs, and snap went the plastic housing on the scale. Ka-lump ka-lump went all the goats up to the balcony, wide eyed in horror!

(A new luggage scale has been ordered. It goes up to 400 lbs, heavy duty).
Anyway, it works! Yay!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's awesome! Glad you figured it out. :goodjob:

Those goats on the balcony must have been thinking, "Oh I am so not next." :haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What neat Idea! You guys are awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really good ideas.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks ladies! Yes @MellonFriend , I bet that's exactly what they were thinking!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We were able to use the pulley system and goat sling to get the hay up to the hay loft. It saved us a lot of physical lifting.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such ingenuity. I love it!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's awesome! How did you get it up there before?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Such ingenuity. I love it!





MellonFriend said:


> That's awesome! How did you get it up there before?


Thanks!

The first year we used a heavy duty ladder that we would heave ho it up.
After that we made steps with bales and one person received it upstairs. 
Usually on the hottest day of the year.
This is the best!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. I think there’s some unwritten rule that hay must be done on one of the hottest, most miserable days of the year.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Lol. I think there’s some unwritten rule that hay must be done on one of the hottest, most miserable days of the year.


That and when you clean out stalls...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You two are So Smart! Awesome!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You two are So Smart! Awesome!


Thanks! I will pass on on the compliment.
(I am just the worker, not the inventor).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Good job✋


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Good job✋





toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


Thanks! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

